# Bunny won't drink post-op?



## bethepoet (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, I know I should have had a read through in case this problem has a thread but I'm panicking a little bit and haven't had a look. 

I have a 2 year old (approx) English rabbit who came home from the vets (spaying) just under 10 hours ago. I've had a bunny spayed before so sort of knew what to look out for, and she's actually perked up impressively well. I placed the pet carrier inside of a brand new cage, I've covered it with a towel and fleece to keep it dark and warm, but she hasn't been back inside the carrier. Her ears are coldish, and for the first couple of hours I was following her around with a blanket trying to keep her warm, but she'd just climb out from under it and stumble off. That's the first thing I'm a bit concerned about - as I said, her ears are cold but she knows the carrier is there, wouldn't she go in it if she needed the extra warmth? Could it be the new-ness of the cage that is keeping her outside, is she just trying to see and smell everything?

As for eating, the vet said she slept for a really long time and hadn't eaten or drank anything (what I'm most concerned about), and it took her a good three hours or so to finally nibble on a spinach leaf and a sprig of parsley. She's also taking the odd bit of hay now and again, so I'm not worried about that. What I am really bothered about though is her refusing to drink. There's her usual water bottle and a bowl of water in there, and she won't go near them. I've even tried putting some water on a teaspoon and holding it to her lips, but she just sniffs at it and moves away, and I've also tried gently pushing the bottle top into her mouth but she didn't like that at all. As I've said, she's been home about ten hours now and I'm really starting to worry about the lack of liquid in her system - should I be as concerned as I am? Is this normal? What can I do?! 

It's confusing me that she's bounced back so quickly (she's moving freely and without discomfort, she's grooming herself, pooping, nibbling at food) and yet she's just not drinking. Help please! And thank you, I'm sorry I rambled, I just thought the more information the better.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 13, 2012)

It sounds like she's bright, alert and responsive (BAR) which is great!
Has she peed? Does she seem dehydrated? 
The "skin tent test" mentioned in this video is a great way to check for dehydration at home (that one applies to rabbits, not just to the rottweiler in the video)
http://www.ehow.com/video_12232503_dog-dehydrated.html

If she does seem dehydrated, I would either syringe feed her water (or something like pedialyte) or take her back to your vet for some sub cutaneous fluids. 

You could also try offering her a separate bowl of water spiked with a bit of juice. 

It's possible that she was on IV fluids or was given subcutaneous fluids at the vet's office.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 13, 2012)

She peed once (that I noticed) maybe three or four hours ago, kind of a thick one but it's the same kind she does when she's marking so it may just be her claiming her cage. She licked it for a few seconds, something she's not done before. I checked her a few minutes ago and she's done a couple more. She seems perfectly content, quite honestly, and I'm hoping she's not just instinctively hiding any pain or discomfort and I can trust her behaviour is real, if you know what I mean. 

I was so stupid and didn't even think to get syringes and it's now 2.30am and I can't get to anywhere to buy them. We've left her with a good chunk of cucumber soaked in water and I've squeezed some grape juice into a separate, closer water bowl. Will this be enough until morning when I can know for sure whether there's a real problem?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 13, 2012)

I just had Papaya neutered and it took him a good couple of days to start consuming his normal amount of water again. He was on IV fluids so was really well hydrated. If you say she is urinating and pooping, those are all good signs! Papaya was back to his normal eating, drinking, pooping and peeing within 7 days.

When Kiwi was spayed, it took her A LOT longer to return to
normal. I was syringe feeding her every 2 hours critical care followed by water. You could pick up some critical care in the morning and give her that. Make it watery so she gets water with it as well as getting all her vitamins and minerals from the critical care.

Good luck and keep us posted. I'm always such a nervous wreak with I have my bunnies neutered and spayed!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 14, 2012)

If she's pooping and peeing, that's a good sign. Did your vet not send you home with any pain meds? A spay is an invasive surgery and rabbits really should have pain management afterward. She was likely given injectable meds at the vet, but I'd prefer several days worth. 
Based on your description of her behavior, I'd say she's probably fine, particularly if she's already eating.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 14, 2012)

you can buy syringes at the grocery store (I've seen them in both the infant section and the regular first aid section).

if she's pooping and peeing, she's probably fine... but if you're worried you can feed her a tsp or two of canned pumpkin (not the pie filling kind, the stuff where the only ingredient listed is pumpkin) - it'll keep the digestive system going and is high in fiber. it can be watered down using water, pedialyte or juice if it needs to be syringe fed. critical care is great to feed post-op... since you don't have time to order it online, you'd probably have to get it from your vet tomorrow.

a little bit of unsweetened pineapple juice mixed in with water can help encourage a bunny to drink.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 14, 2012)

When I had my last rabbit spayed she was pretty out of it for the night but perked right up the next day, eating and drinking well. Took her about only a few days to be back to normal. I am so pleased this is the last bunny I have to do this to, even though I know it's for their own good I still hate it.

Missyscove, no they didn't give me post-op medication. They said the initial dose would last 24 hours and I needn't give her more. I did ask but they insisted it wasn't necessary. 

Imbrium, yeah what I meant was that I couldn't get to the supermarket because I don't actually drive. I will get some today. 

She's now lying down in the pet carrier - exactly what I wanted her to do last night but she refused, haha. She's eaten some of the cucumber we left for her, as well as a bit more hay. Can't really tell if she's touched the water but I'm assuming probably not. She's done LOADS more poos. She seems quieter than last night, I think she needs a good sleep as the medication is probably starting to wear off. Will go out for some supplies just in case she doesn't pick up again. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a bit concerned that they didn't send home pain meds. it's not unusual with a neuter, since they're so much less invasive but with spays they normally send home a few days' worth of meds.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 14, 2012)

I would like to have been given the meds, but she does genuinely seem fine. No strange noises, moving normally etc. She's eaten more of the cucumber and a slight lick of the flavoured water but nothing else. There are two quite large caecotrophs on the floor that she hasn't eaten - should I be concerned?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 14, 2012)

I've heard that sometimes right after a spay, they don't feel like reaching down to eat their cecals... you could always grab one with a paper towel and try hand-feeding it if you don't think she's eating them at all.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2012)

In lieu of syringes you could try using herbs soaked in water and still dripping. Sometimes it's easier than having to syringe an less than co-operative rabbit.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 14, 2012)

Imbrium, she was leaning down to clean and eat cecals almost as soon as she was home. I've read it can be because they've had too much hay or something. 

And thanks Nancy. My partner has been out and can't find any syringes, which is annoying. Like I said we rinsed a cucumber and left it for her, she's had a good go at it. Will try soaking some parsley next.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 17, 2012)

Hiya - almost forgot about this! It's been four and a half days since we brought her home and she's back to her normal self, yay. Took a bit of a step back the day after I was asking you guys all these questions, I felt. She was just sitting in her carrier all the time, not improving on the amount she was eating. But I mashed up some pellets, parsley and cucumber with lots of water and she ate it all, which I was really pleased with. 

Moved her back into the animal room (as we had her in the living room so we could keep a closer eye on her) yesterday, and she's drinking and eating exactly as before the op and already trying to get out and about but I want to see her scar heal a bit more before I let her out again. 

Anyway, yeah, absolutely fine again, thanks for the advice


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 18, 2012)

glad to hear it! and don't worry about asking lots of questions - many of us have asked a ton at one point or another (myself included!). that's what the community is here for, after all


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 18, 2012)

:yahoo::clapping::yahoo:


----------

